# Living with Irritable Bowel Syndrome



## Ksc (Oct 14, 2014)

I have been suffering from this malady for at least several years. I have undergone many tests to determine, bu process of elimination, that I have IBS-D. Only recently have I been most successful at managing this and gaining some semblance of normalcy to my life. It's not 100%, but nothing in life is. This is my solution:

1. Regular exercise
2. Eat a healthy, non-processed food diet
3. I take a lomotil (prescription) tablet every morning when I get up.
4. I take 3 probiotic capsules per day spread out over the course of the day (morning, noon and evening) to improve the bacteria in my intestines. The one I take is VSL #3. It is over the counter or purchased online. I would only buy from my local pharmacy or directly from the manufacturer, because it is important that the bottle stays refrigerated to maintain the effectiveness (viability of the live microganisms within the capsules).

Numbers 1-3 above helped to a large degree, but after having taken the probiotics for a month, I honestly believe that was the last component that has (together with the first 3) helped me to have a better quality of life. I am keeping my fingers crossed, but so far so good.


----------



## James G R (Nov 6, 2014)

Hi Everyone,
I'm new to the forum; Post infective IBS.( 13 months of feeling unwell) age 55. Fit non smoker very moderate drinker.

13 months ago I ate some uncooked chicken( never again) contracted food poisoning , very very ill , no vomiting just chronic diarrhoea and terrible gut pain.
Lost two and half stones in four weeks.
Becomes depressive , visited the GP who after three visits he referred me to a GI and after two blood tests and a number of Faceal calprotectin tests he diagnosed me with IBS - PI.
Told me it would just clear up and get better with TIME !
After three months I returned to him and he recommended an Endoscopy( throat spray -don't - get them to put you out ).
All results clear.
In addition to this I was recommended to a dietician who put me on the LOW FODMAP diet which helped somewhat .
Before all this happened I just ate and drank what I liked ....hot food /beer etc.
I also entered a long lasting depression coupled with severe anxiety ( so the GP recommended a psychiatrist who was amazing and told me that with the amount of upset in my life previously ( death of both parents/ marriage breakup and running a thirty man business full of stress )It just took the food poisoning to trigger the powder keg !
After 10 months of strict fod map diets , buscopan, Mebeverine and anti depressants I went back to another GI ( much better guy ) who after repeating all the same tests ( my Faceal calprotectine level reduced to 14 , blood tests all Perfect ) he recommended a Colonoscoy( nothing to worry about if your about to have one).....results all normal apart from one tiny benign polop which he removed.

Returned for a follow up and he confirmed IBS - . I do not have D or C.
Next stage the GI put me on a very expensive probiotic.....SYMPROVE.....only one used in the Gastro hospitals in London.
First week was horrendous; felt like the battle royal was going on in my guts coupled with nausea .
This eased with time and yes I do feel better than I was ten months ago but I still get bloated terribly specially after eating and feel full of gas with abdominal discomfort.
Going back to the GI again soon who said he is going to do some small intestine tests ...to look for a possible SIBO .
I just wonder if I will ever be able to eat normally again .
Cannot eat wheat or gluten and most things off the FOD MAP upset me.
Going to restaurants used to be the norm but now I check the menu three times first.
On the good side I'm lighter and feel fitter than before but OMG I sure there easier ways to loose weight.
I exercise regularly but these IBS attacks come on at any time and then disappear again and you never know when to expect the next bout.
Love to hear from any one has a similar story and any recommendations would be very much appreciated.

Kind regards to all on the forum.
James.


----------

